# Hey whats going on? New boarder here!



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

For a first board I wouldn't get something expensive, your going to damage it a bit and out grow the board as you progress in skill. Plus you need to find out which type of base you prefer and brands. Seeing how your on the "ice coast" your limited too what types of boards to get unless you make a few trips out west or get lucky and your in Vermont or Maine when a dump happens. (giggity) 

Some information needed to help make suggestions are your weight, boot size, budget, and what you plan on mainly doing with the board. AKA riding in the park, or all mountain fun. 

Take a look at this thread to get an idea of what type of base you think would interest you the best. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

What does "I went pretty" mean?


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> What does "I went pretty" mean?


Maybe they went boarding as a Disney princess?


----------



## Dirtydog258 (Oct 13, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> What does "I went pretty" mean?


Sorry.... i was watching this TV show and well my mind was in another place... lol


Okay back to the original topic.... you are correct on the icy statement. I only went 1 time last year that felt like a powdered snow. The rest of the time it was firm packed in snow/ice. 

They had me learn how to snowboard on a Burton LTR 160W and that is what used all winter. That being said, I want something different if I am going to buy my own board but I am still learning.

I have been reading about a Burton Clash as a possible board for me to purchase but I am open to suggestions. Im 6'0 190 lbs


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Now we just need your budget and boot size.....


----------



## Dirtydog258 (Oct 13, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> Now we just need your budget and boot size.....


Sorry, I get how new people on forums can get to be a pain. My boot size was 13 and my budget is under 300 for the board. I found the clash for 199 (2013 model).


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Dirtydog258 said:


> Sorry, I get how new people on forums can get to be a pain. My boot size was 13 and my budget is under 300 for the board. I found the clash for 199 (2013 model).


It's no problem, I just asked for this info a few posts ago heh. People here are friendly to new members as long as you don't try and trick people after a few posts selling some crap that will change every boarders life forever.

I would skip the clash honestly. Yeah its a decent board to learn on but you will outgrow that board faster than you will get your moneys worth. Plus getting this board just limits you to Burton bindings because of the channel system and you might find a different brand of bindings you want. (I'm not knocking Burtons bindings, they have some great bindings like the Cartels, etc but those bindings would be too advanced for this board) The clash is very soft and a rocker board. Now a rocker board is easier to turn on but on the ice coast a pure rocker isn't the cat's meow. 

For your budget I would suggest looking at some last year model Rome boards as well like the Reverb Rocker (camber/rocker/camber profile) or the Artifact (pure camber).

Camber will be harder to learn on but you wont develop bad habits starting out and it grips the ice out here well. 

You can also find some good deals on used gear as well. Hope this helps.


----------

